# Pearl Izumi Shoes Size



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

I am not sure where to post this so I will try here. I am trying to order my bike and all the accesories. I also want to order shoes at the same time. The place I am ordering from has a sale on some Pearl Izumi (sp?) shoes that look good. Currently my road bike shoes are Shimano SPD R076 in size 47. I wear a size 11 US. From what I can tell a size 11 US is a Size 46. Do Shimano's run large? Are they comparible in size to Pearl Izumi's? Just trying to increase my chances of getting the size right the first time and not having to loose time & money shipping things back and fourth.

Thanks


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

go to a store and try em on and see. Thats what I'd do before I order shoes on line !!


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

your right. I just live a long ways from town.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

i wear size 11 shoe and 46 pearl izumi


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

DavidNeiles said:


> go to a store and try em on and see. Thats what I'd do before I order shoes on line !!


I urge you not to do this. To try on the store's goods with the intention of buying them online is wrong. If you can't take the chance of buying without trying, then try and buy from the store. Or, do what I do sometimes when buying online: Buy both sizes and return the pair you don't want.


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

I am not positive I am going to do this or not as shoes need to fit. It is just convenient for me to do so since I am ordering a boatload of other stuff and I am not close to an LBS. If enough poeple respond then I may role the dice.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

DavidNeiles said:


> go to a store and try em on and see. Thats what I'd do before I order shoes on line !!


A perfect mix of high practicality and low ethics.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I tried on both Shimano and Pearl Izumi and found them to fit very different. Shimano shoes did not fit me at all, they were much too narrow, crushing my small toe even going 1.5 sizes up. Pearl Izumi fit me great, though I think I had to go down 1/2 size. So what I'm trying to say is maybe you should stay away from Pearl Izumi shoes. Either that or hit up REI, they have Pearl Izumi shoes on sale right now. But please, like others said, dont' try them on in-store and buy them online. Story: The other day my fiance and I went to a shoe store, she tried on sneakers, then she said "okay thanks, I'll tell my mother to get me this size," making it blatantly obvious this lady wasn't getting the sale. I was definitely embarrassed.


----------

